# Mk1 Rabbit GTI help needed...



## GregM (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey there all. Looking for some expert help on a few questions. It has just been too long since I took it out to remember and pictures or Bentley manual is just not clear enought to be certain that I have it right. Please note that this is mostly an 1984 Mexico build GTI with some 1983 engine and harness parts. 

Question 1 
* Intake air bypass valve lower vacuum line to manifold. Intake air bypass valve upper vacuum line to what?? Bentley manual is not clear. 









Question 2 
Vacuum line to distributor and throttle body. Black elbow goes to thin line charcoal canister and reservoir. Yellow elbow goes to big line charcoal canister. 
Is this correct and is the yellow elbow correct? 









Question 3 
Grey Connector: Per harness, places it around the top of clutch cable pull bracket ( in picture background) What is this connection for? 









Question 4 
Grey Connector with rubber boot: Per harness, places it around the top of clutch cable pull bracket ( in picture background) What is this connection for? 









Question 5 
Red and Black wire come from main chassis harness. Second set black and Green wires come from ignition take off harness. I assume black to coil negative lead and red and green to positive lead. 
Is this correct? 









Thanks, any help is really appreciated. 
Greg


----------



## andrew470t (Jul 26, 2011)

I want to know what the 2 pin grey connector is too! i cant figure it out


----------



## konakle (Feb 8, 2010)

Question 1. Thats your idle boost valve. Your intake air bypass valve is on the back side of the intake. That upper tube goes to your yellow connector? Which brings me to question 2. Wrong connector. My car has a t type connector where your yellow connector is. Thats where the idle boost valve goes. 
Question 3. Looks like its the windshield washer pump wire. Thats the only connector i can find like that. It's hard to see under the air box. 
Question 4. Nothing. That just hangs there. I look it up before and they all hang there on this car. 
Question 5 Thats how mine is hooked up. And yes it runs!


----------



## GregM (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks a bunch.... Still a lot of work to test start. 

Tracking project on MIVE VW. 

Greg


----------



## GregM (Dec 2, 2003)

Followup question.... 

I am now working throught the electrical harnesses inside the car. Two plugs completly confusing. 

1st is this 6 pin connector ( only 4 pins used). I cannot ID where/what it plugs into. I have looke dthrough my 83 and 84 parts bins but nothing makes sense. The connector is connected to rear harness going along the driver side rail. it seems to be in the vacinity of the fuse box. 









2nd question has to do with the three pin blue connector. It is part of the main chassi harness, behind the fusebox. Again no obvious home, just near the fusebox. 









Greg


----------

